# cornfields



## floydhead (Apr 30, 2008)

Anybody have any experience in planting in cornfields?I did a little awhile back before they did no till.Will the chemicals they now use harm mj?Before there were few deer around........now they are everywhere,should I cage the little ones when its time?Is there enough fertilizer already there or will I need more?

Any advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 30, 2008)

Try finding a ditch or fence row between 2 corn fields and plant them there. You want have to worry about the chemicals and the deer will have plenty too feed on and probally won`t bother your plants. Waite till around june first that way the corn will be tall enough they can`t run a tractor through it anymore. Here is a link too a pic i had on the edge of a corn field last year. Click it and scroll down for the picks. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17279


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 1, 2008)

I think I am going to put a few on the edge of a field near my place this year. They don't cut the corn until the end of November, that particular field is used for corn meal. I have seen where guys cleared out sections of a corn field and grew in it, but I can't see how that would go unnoticed by the helicopters.


----------



## Codybear (May 1, 2008)

I believe in a no-till, after the corn is planted, they are done until harvest.  In a regular field, after the corn gets close to knee high, they spray ammonia.  I dont know if they spray anything with the ammonia or not.  I like to wait for a hard rain after they spray to dilute.  I only tear down a couple stalks on either side of my plants so not to make it noticeable from the sky.  I've seen copters search a field close to home with several 6-8 footers and not see them.  Around here, the key is knowing which fields will get harvested early and which late.  I have never tried planting around the edge but i might this year.  I have always been scared of hunters finding them scouting for deer.  this year as stated by member in earlier post, i may dig hole and line with plastic with hole in the bottom and use my own soil mixture but i wil have to take extra precations so animals dont mess it up.  good luck and if you get any good ideas, please share.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 1, 2008)

:ciao:Well I'm kinda leary about corn fields ... that's one of the main spots they check out ... when the plane come in my area they definitely fly over all the corn fields ... you say you've done it before ... so I guess it will be okay ... but I would be paranoid if it were me ... :hairpull:


----------



## floydhead (May 2, 2008)

I wish I had other options of where to go but there are so many deer hunters(including me) around here Im afraid they would find em in woody or brushy areas.One here and one there and hopefully the birds wont find em.


----------



## Codybear (May 2, 2008)

I think with cornfields, not being too greedy is the key.  I like no more than about 5 in about a 10 acre field.  and i like about 30-40 yards in between them.  Dont tear any corn down but maybe 2 stalks at each plant, just enough to give it a little breathing room.  maybe a foot on each side.  Then later you can break down a couple of leaves on the stalks if you have to without removing the whole plant.  If you practice LNT (leave no trace) it will be like finding a needle in a haystack.  I agree with the hunter situation though.  Its hard to find a place where nobody hunts.  I have some kin around here who dont hunt on their land but thier neighbors get over on it so you just gotta be careful.  good luck.


----------



## longtimegrower (May 3, 2008)

You have to be carefull with no till as most of that corn is roundupready and they will spray it when its around a foot tall. As for the amonia they put it out with a knife that runs about 6 inches in the ground. Its just for ferts for the corn. usually the corn is laidby by the first week in june. If you go in early  and take out the corn you want to remove it wont be noticeable at all. If you do it in a squair thats five feet long and 6 rows wide it will look like the planter missed that spot and as the corn grows it will leave a perfect place too plant you crop. there is often spots like this left by the farmer in the field anyway. Slim


----------



## SFC (May 4, 2008)

Like LTG said, they will Roundup when the corn is about knee high. Usually around the first ,or second week of June.  Do not open them up too much,and spread them WAAAAY! out.   The more effort you put into this the better your likely outcome.  Plant lots of them,and plan on heavy losses.....


----------



## Codybear (May 4, 2008)

Some good info there about the roundup and such.  thanks alot fellas.


----------



## floydhead (May 5, 2008)

SFC said:
			
		

> Like LTG said, they will Roundup when the corn is about knee high. Usually around the first ,or second week of June. Do not open them up too much,and spread them WAAAAY! out. The more effort you put into this the better your likely outcome. Plant lots of them,and plan on heavy losses.....


 

What are the losses from?Deer,transplanting,males .....other?
Im not looking for a profit just some good stuff to last till next year.Need to know how many to start and how much will finish.Speculation I know.........lots of variables.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

everything, weather, incects, ppl, animals, allll the variables.


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 10, 2008)

so when do you know when they cut the corn?? ive been looking around my area and there is a chance that i could be putting a few amongst it all. but if they cut it earlier than the 2nd week of oct, then im gonna have to buy some early strains for the occassion.

thanks 85C


----------



## Codybear (May 11, 2008)

seems they harvest the corn randomly.  Sometimes they let it get old and dried out and leave it until the end of oct.  Sometimes they get it by the end of sept.  I think depends on what the farmers got on their to do list and the weather.  I would try to go with earlier strains if planting in corn though.


----------



## SFC (May 11, 2008)

Good advice about planting early strains. Unless you have an insider in the farmers camp you just have to be vigilant come harvest season. 

 As far as deer. If you live in a very high density deer area you may have trouble, but one little tid bit I have discovered over the years is, deer do not seem to like clones as much as plants from seeds,and also even with seed plants once they are in flower the deep seem less likely to bother them.  This likely do to the fact that a clone is actually already a mature plant. Clones are more flexible than seed plants,and that woudl lead me to believe that they must be stringerier, or something that the deer do not care for.  

On other trick in high density deer area's is to string 20lb test fishing line or even better 12-20lb fireline.  You guys that fish will know what I am referring to.   the deer cannot see the line in the dark, or even very well in the daylight. place it chest high on a deer and it will likely freak them out.


----------



## longtimegrower (May 12, 2008)

Fire wire or spiderwire may be strong enough to wrap around the deers foot of leg and cause it to lose a limb. Because the firewire is so strong its really hard to break unlike the mono line that a deer could break free of with out much effort. You dont want the dnr having to come out because someone found a deer caught up in firwire. Just a thought.


----------



## SFC (May 12, 2008)

Not likely. Chest height,and tied off, they are not going to break it.  If iot is a deer that likes the taste of weed, I am not going to worry regardless.  But again, it is very unlikely that they would get tore up like that anyway.


----------

